# [By Demand] June 2009



## cyberjunkie (Apr 22, 2009)

We are open for demands!


----------



## kickout1434 (Apr 22, 2009)

Please include Adobe Photoshop CS4


----------



## Sathish (Apr 22, 2009)

> FAQ to Motherboard and Modem troubleshooting
> Review of various linux distributions
> Tips and Tricks about converting videos to mobile phone
> Fast track to developing web application (including designing, hosting, domain registration) through various readmade web site builders.
> want more software reviews than computer peripherls 
> Linux <>Windows Comparative Guide (im not convinced)
> Include some hard-topics found in Digit_forum.

OnDVD
> Adobe photoshop cs4 & Indesign
> Mobipacket creator and reader 
> MSDN lib
> Webaroo wikipedia dump
> Open suse


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 23, 2009)

*Reported*

Well, please include:-

"PRISM - Guard Shield" if not included in May 09.


----------



## ico (Apr 23, 2009)

Trackmania Nations United Forever.... It is a free racing game. Include only if not included in May.


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 23, 2009)

1. Urban Terror Maps from:-
ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/games/urbanterror/maps/q3ut4/] 
*ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/games/urbanterror/maps/q3ut4/ 
*urt.unfoog.de/q3ut4/ 
*clan.ballzdeep.us/modules.php?name=MapDepot 
*www.rikoziko.nl/ISFH/index.php?page=files 
*www.snipersgaulois.com/fichiers.php?cat=30 
*sex-e.clanservers.com/Downloads/c=1.html 
*www.clanpit.org/urt/maps/q3ut4/ 
*mirror.ncsa.uiuc.edu/ut4/q3ut4/ 
*www.iourt.com/maps/ 
*community.hsoclan.co.uk/index.php?autocom=downloads 
2. Track Mania Nations United Forever
3. Trend Micro Internet Security Updates
4. Visual Basic (Latest)
5. Turbo C++
6. Tweak XP
7. Some *Cough*
(Just Joking)


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 23, 2009)

Fedora 10 DVD (plz......I really need ths)
Ubuntu 9 LTS (is gets released till thn)
MSDN Library

A detailed but simple guide about how to install softwares in linux manually

Fast Track on any programming language.....


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 23, 2009)

^^^^sry i mistakened........Ubuntu 9.04 released ths april......!!!
nyway plz try to provide the FEDORA 10 DVD......in d last issue you provided FEDORA 10 LIVE CD.....but as it is a live cd it misses out repositories........


----------



## topgear (Apr 24, 2009)

*Windows Automated Installation Kit*  992 MB

*www.microsoft.com/downloads/detail...6D-15F3-4284-9123-679830D629F2&displaylang=en


----------



## Sathish (Apr 24, 2009)

SUSE Linux Enterprise Desktop (SLED) 60 days trail..


----------



## Sathish (Apr 24, 2009)

Please start a special section in the mag to answer various questions on career developments.


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Apr 25, 2009)

As it would be a special issue, please provide the 64bit version of Ubuntu 9.04 DVD


----------



## topgear (Apr 26, 2009)

*Please give these movies *:

Classical Comedy Movies :

*The Three Stooges in "Color Craziness" 
The Three Stooges in "Disorder in the Court"

The Three Stooges in "Malice in the Palace"
The Three Stooges in "Sing A Song of Six Pants"
The Three Stooges in "Brideless Groom"

"The Fast and the Furious" (1954)*


*Windows 7 RC releasing on 5th may*


----------



## anuvrat_parashar (Apr 26, 2009)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Fedora 10 DVD (plz......I really need ths)
> 
> *A detailed but simple guide about how to install softwares in linux manually*
> 
> Fast Track on any programming language.....



yes a detailed guide will always be welcome.


----------



## akshay.is.gr8 (Apr 28, 2009)

9.04  please provide xubuntu9.04
and some cool .deb software...
and fast track to python


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Apr 28, 2009)

Digit guys beware, Chip is planning a mega issue with 3 DVDs for June at a price of Rs.150/- or Rs.175/-, so you guys need to offer something more than that.

My Demand
========
Ubuntu 9.04 - 64 bit Edition DVD


----------



## Sathish (Apr 29, 2009)

rajivnedungadi said:


> Digit guys beware, Chip is planning a mega issue with 3 DVDs for June at a price of Rs.150/- or Rs.175/-, so you guys need to offer something more than that.



yes.. price of mag is @ 175 instead of 200..


----------



## prateek007391 (Apr 29, 2009)

Some FAQs and tips about Monitor Trouble Shooting and VGA Problems


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Apr 29, 2009)

Betruger said:


> yes.. price of mag is @ 175 instead of 200..



The price of Digit would be Rs.200/-. But the price of Chip with Chip Plus and 3 DVDs would be Rs.150/- or Rs.175/-.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 29, 2009)

^^ ..Spam..

Anyway plz add a tutorial on "How to mod the GPU"...

Include some big games demo and some free games too...like Trackmania


----------



## awww (Apr 29, 2009)

want some of these video or videos like these
*ftp.ccc.de/congress/25c3/video_h264_720x576/


----------



## zenis (May 1, 2009)

I will be very tankfull to team digit if they can REView or compare some industry level cards like the Nvidia Quadro FX series card and compare them with some GEFORCE high end card as many ijndians are joining gaming and animation industry some will also want to buy a pc for there home so if you guyz can help us find which card will be best to buy the Quadro fx series or the geforce which will run both game and game designing apps like maya 3ds max Zbrush..... A article i am really looking forward from you and really need your help......


----------



## techno_adi (May 1, 2009)

Test DVD Writers...

Its been long and now my 1TB HDD is also on the verge of completion


----------



## topgear (May 2, 2009)

Ok. Here's some more :

*Multimedia*
Dreamweaver CS4
Fireworks CS4
Adobe Captivate 4
Ulead PhotoImpact 13
IrfanView with PlugIns 4.23

*Internet*
Wireshark
Internet Explorer 8 ( for XP & Vista 32 & 64 bit )
webcamXP
WeFi 3.6.0.7
Plug and Browse
JiWire Hotspot Helper
AirDefense Personal 
Xirrus Wi-Fi Monitor 
WiFi SiStr 
Hotspot Shield
WiFi Guardian
Wireless Wizard 
WiFi Graph 
NetStumbler 
Wireless Network Ignition 

*Security*
Spybot Search & Destroy 1.6.2

*SYSTEM*

*Microsoft Office Suite 2007 (SP2) Service Pack 2*

*Seven Transformation Pack*
*www.windowsxlive.net/seven-transformation-pack
Vista Transformation Pack 9.0.1
3DMark05 Build 1.3.0
SiSoftware Sandra 2009.1.15.96

*Drivers*

Latest NVIDIA Forceware XP Driver 32 & 64 bit
Latest NVIDIA Forceware Vista Driver 32 & 64 bit
Latest ATI Catalyst Drivers XP 32 & 64 bit
Latest ATI Catalyst Drivers Vista 32 & 64 bit
Realtek HD Audio Driver

*Essentials*
DirectX Mar 2009
Java Runtime Environment 1.6.0.13
K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 4.8

*& Please do provide what I've demanded on post no. 9 & 13*
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1097643&postcount=9
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1097643&postcount=13


----------



## prateekdwivedi1 (May 2, 2009)

please give battlefield heroes installer.its in beta and is free 4 play game by ea.my internet download limit is just 1 gb while the installer is 4 gb.
please its a nice game.free keys available all over the internet(legally).


----------



## Plasma_Snake (May 2, 2009)

Visual Studio 2008 SP1, Give it to me!


----------



## topgear (May 3, 2009)

*Windows Vista SP2 RTM* released. See if you can manage to add this somehow.

Read on :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1103778#post1103778


----------



## ComputerUser (May 5, 2009)

Windows 7 RC plsssss!!
Vista SP2
Videos on Astronomy


----------



## topgear (May 6, 2009)

Microsoft Windows 7 SDK (ISO) Release Candidate
*www.microsoft.com/downloads/detail...2a-fc94-4027-b67e-46bab7c5226c&DisplayLang=en

Microsoft Windows XP Mode for windows 7
*www.microsoft.com/downloads/detail...FamilyID=0e8fa9b3-c236-4b77-be26-173f032f5159

*Microsoft Windows 7 32-bit Release Candidate 1 *

Soundshed.com Guitar Tutor 1.1.2708.35158
Risingware Exp+ Free Edition 1.15.0
Win7codecs 1.1.2
Win7x64 Components 1.1.8
SharpEnviro 0.8 TD6R2

OpenOffice.org for Windows 3.1.0

FreeBSD 7.2


----------



## Gurleen (May 6, 2009)

Why hasn't the digit come up with a fasttrack on softwares like maya,blender.Please i surely want to hear from you on these topic guy's  so when can i except it coming!but still what you give on those cd\dvd and articles are just awesome  8)  !!!


----------



## zenis (May 7, 2009)

guys, first of all wish you a HAPPYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY  8An!versary  

WIN 7 RC pleasee(ITS a MUST HAVE)
some compitition and compareson on quadro cards and geforce for would be animators on india (for the students of various animation industitute) which to buy ??? 

and i want to request u to try to arrange events in kolkata also like pc mod camp so that we the kolkata digitians can also perticipate as its hard for us to fly to mumbai to perticipate....please think of this maters..... u can arrange events in 4 main city kolkata,dilhi,mumbai,channai .....


----------



## zenis (May 7, 2009)

A UPDATED DIGIT ARCHIVE is a must for us 
please also try to make a similar topic/article archive for mags... as with the growing stack of digit mag collection in my shelf its hard to find a article i need to search all digit and each and every page for some article please think of it and make 1 if possible really need some more worshops on mod is really m looking forward in upcoming digits...


----------



## toofan (May 7, 2009)

Window 7 RC should be provided as you doesn't provided the Beta version.

Now this should be at next months jumbo edition.


----------



## shrihara (May 7, 2009)

*Windows 7 RC*

*Classic movies (silent comedy)*
*Buster Keaton movies:* 
# The General (1927)
# College (1927)
# The Cameraman(1928 )
# Seven Chances(1925)
# Sherlock, Jr.(1924)


----------



## Dark Star (May 7, 2009)

Just a note to all who are asking ubuntu.. Please use open source ATI drivers cause installing fglrx will make the system too slow or will not boot..

Anyways .. I am game for June if they provide the last 5 months pdf  

Hoping for Mandriva 2009.1 and Ubuntu 9.04 to be included


----------



## vamsi360 (May 8, 2009)

why does DIGIT take months to develop archive?
Infact I have taken 2 days(that too 3*2 hours) to develop the same. We are tired asking them for months so guys those who are good at programming go ahead and make it yourself its very easy the only downturn is that the database building takes so much time. But while using you will have the satisfaction that its the app build by ourself so that covers the pain.

My list:

*WIN 7 RC*
*WIN 7 RC
**WIN 7 RC
**WIN 7 RC
**WIN 7 RC

vista SP2 x64 and x86 both
**vista SP2 x64 and x86 both
**vista SP2 x64 and x86 both
**vista SP2 x64 and x86 both
**vista SP2 x64 and x86 both

CentOS
**CentOS
**CentOS
**CentOS
**CentOS

*


----------



## rajivnedungadi (May 8, 2009)

*Fast Track to Windows Server 2008*


----------



## toofan (May 8, 2009)

Windows 7 RC with its tips and tricks.

And please *make live DVD of one of the  Linux OS *which you provide with the DVD's So that an extra Disk can be saved.


----------



## Termin@L (May 8, 2009)

Fast Track to PYTHON
if poss VISTA SP1


----------



## P.K.SHAR34 (May 9, 2009)

great job, the May Edition is brilliant. Congratulations on your 8th Anniversary!
i am writting this msg to u hopping that u will  provide my demands. 
my demands are:-

1. Detective Games (from Big Fish Games.com) because i am great fan of Sharlock Holmes
2. some Sherlock Homes's videos, latest C++
3. a topic in your magazine about detectivity !!! and some shops in cities life New Delhi, Mumbai, Chennei from where we can buy detective kit (professional)!!!! i ma in great trouble, pls help me. i hope u will b'coz it is mine first message to you8)


----------



## toofan (May 9, 2009)

P.K.SHAR34 said:


> 1. Detective Games (from Big Fish Games.com) because i am great fan of Sharlock Holmes


Yes Big fish games are real entertainment.



> latest C++


+1


> 3. a topic in your magazine about detectivity !!! and some shops in cities life New Delhi, Mumbai, Chennei from where we can buy detective kit (professional)!!!! i ma in great trouble, pls help me. i hope u will b'coz it is mine first message to you8)


What's the trouble mate?


----------



## phuchungbhutia (May 9, 2009)

Price of rs 150 this time .


----------



## topgear (May 10, 2009)

^^ Though it's a good idea I don't think that they will price the special edition that low.
I think it will be priced Rs. 200 as always ( reagarding special edition ) coz it will contain more DVDs, mag pages with quality content.

I also want Big Fish & Reflexive Arcade games. They make small but good games.BTW,can you guys include SP2 for XP 64 bit edition ?


----------



## hjpotter92 (May 10, 2009)

Games from Niffla's except Within a deep forest.


----------



## Goku DBZ (May 10, 2009)

*June 2009*

Windows 7 RC
with the link to the free Product Key


----------



## hjpotter92 (May 10, 2009)

Yes, Windows 7 is not bad idea. But, Product key in pointless.


----------



## clmlbx (May 10, 2009)

Win 7 RC 64 bit ( as many will download 32 bit )

Vista & Office 2007 SP2

review of Printers,scanners & all-in-1


----------



## pratik singh (May 11, 2009)

hello there! first of all i would like to congratulate u all that you guys are doing an incredible job in 
providing us the most informative knowledge via your magaine. i have been a regular reader of this magazine for 
the past two years. this is for the first time that i am ever writing to you. there are a few requests that i 
would like to make. first of all please include Windows 7 rc installer in the june edition of digit. it would be 
great to have it as microsoft is providing its free trial for the next one year so that people like me can have a 
feel of windows 7. i already have the trial key from microsofts website but my download failed unfortunately. i 
have a reliance data card so so you can very well imagine how it must have felt when my download failed after two 
days worth of hardwork. secondly i have a question. i have a dell latitude d630 laptop with me having t7100 
processor 1.8Ghz, 2 GB ram etc. i need to know if my processor is 64bit or not. if yes then would it be beneficial 
for me to run 64bit version of vista instead of current 32 bit. also that i have heard that 64 bit installers are 
rare and less reliable for softwares despite of the fact that after running it my computer would run much faster. 
please put windows 7 rc, i am saying it again as we readers can get the key easily but it would not be so easy 
when it comes to a 2.36GB size installer.
also one more question is that my laptop has nvidia quadro nvs135m 128MB DDR3 graphics card. i would like to know what is special about the quadro series of graphics cards and if they are better or inferior when compared to geforce series.


----------



## anuvrat_parashar (May 11, 2009)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1110319#post1110319

I have suffered a lot and think that I deserve a complete foolproof solution for Bluetooth dun from your side for a fool (in the field of linux) like me.

So please add a page or two for this...


----------



## channabasanna (May 11, 2009)

I would like to see the following in the Anniversary Issue.

1. A page or 2 about CPU Cabinet Moding, and some list of stores where those mod tools are available.
2. A good free multi player game (Racing would be fine too).
3. A Free 3D game engine, and tutorials on creating games using the same engine.
4. Windows 7 Beta.
5. Sun Virtual Box, or Virtual PC which supports to install Windows 7.


----------



## Desmond (May 11, 2009)

Win 7 RC, Dawn of War 2 Demo,


----------



## Radhesh Bhoot (May 12, 2009)

As per my list

Windows Automated Installation Kit
Windows 7 RC (with Latest build) both 32Bit and 64Bit
Microsoft Windows XP Mode for Windows 7
Win 7 Drivers for 32Bit n 64bit
Virtual PC for Win 7 for both 32 n 64 bit 
MS Vista SP2 x64 and x32 both
Microsoft Office Suite 2007 (SP2) Service Pack 2
OpenOffice.org Latest Edition
A UPDATED DIGIT ARCHIVE and Fast Track Soft Copy
Also Some 64 Bit OS, Apps n Drivers n Service Packs


----------



## layzee (May 12, 2009)

The following Linux softwares (.deb packages will be appreciated) :-
1. GIMP 2.6.6 and GIMPshop
2. OpenOffice.org 3.1
3. Eclipse IDE
4. Nero for Linux (Trial)
5. IntelliJIDEA 8.1 (Trial)
6. Adobe Reader 9
7. KDE 4.2 Packages
8. Latest hardware drivers
9. Themes, GDMs and Icon Packs (.tar.gz format)

The following Linux distros :-
1. LinuxMint 7
2. Fedora 11
3. Debian 5.0

The following windows software :-
1. MSDN Library for VisualStudio 2008
2. Latest versions of all web browsers
3. Updates for Java and Flash Player
4. Latest hardware drivers
5. Laptop display,network and sound drivers
6. Latest updates for Windows Vista and XP
7. Office 2007 SP2

The following guides :-
1. Setting up PPPoE broadband in Linux
2. Tutorials on Photoshop
3. Tutorials on AutoCAD 2009
4. Overclocking Core i7s and Core2Quads

The following reviews :-
1. Motherboards - Gigabyte GA-EX58-Extreme
2. CPUs - Core i7 940
3. CPU Coolers - CoolerMaster V8


Wishing you happy anniversary in advance and expecting a lot from you as always.......


----------



## jayavardhanarao (May 13, 2009)

Please provide a Fast Track on 64Bit versions of windows and some software for 64Bit windows XP and Windows Vista.
      1) Include Windows XP Professional 64Bit Service Pack2 

 *www.microsoft.com/downloads/detail...FamilyID=893fd6c0-6283-44c3-bb84-b2f0315b2ae6

      2) MS Office 2007 Service Pack 2
*www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?    FamilyId=B444BF18-79EA-46C6-8A81-9DB49B4AB6E5&displaylang=en

      3) DirectX March 2009 Update


----------



## kaushikashwintj (May 13, 2009)

vista sp2 x64.........and adobe after effects cs4..........and maya + after effects e-book........


----------



## kaushikashwintj (May 13, 2009)

it ll be more better if u provide fast track on maya /after effects cs4 /combustion / blender/ zbrush..........he he


----------



## hjpotter92 (May 14, 2009)

Digit ARCHIVE. FT to, Photoshop, and other Adobe products..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 14, 2009)

Windows 7 RC
Microsoft Visual Studio 2008 Express Edition(With SQL Server 2008 Express Edition)
MSDN Library for Visual Studio 2008
Ubuntu 9.04 DVD
Fedora 11 i386 DVD


----------



## phuchungbhutia (May 14, 2009)

How about fast track to win 7 along with the windows 7 rc . . And one dvd with freewares games essentials only . . Another dvd with open source n linux with apps games etc only . . One more with some sharewares and trial softwares . . 
please supply ebooks for java and netbeans
and apart from it i want to inform that i received the free ubuntu dvd yesterday and thanks to digit for that info they provided some time ago . I couldn't find that post so wrote here  . .


----------



## topgear (May 14, 2009)

Can you plese include xp 64 bit sp2, dot net frmaework 64bit 3.5 Sp2, WMP11 64 bit
& IE 8 64 bit & all the updates post xp sp2 64 bit - that would be great


----------



## Rajat_1982 (May 15, 2009)

I started reading magazine since Dec 2008 and Thanks a tone and I wish all the best for further success. I am very much impressed by all the edition of Fasttrack so far.If you can give Fasttrack on Flash also with information like installation, configuration (if needed) etc in detail for beginner.


----------



## comp@ddict (May 15, 2009)

^^^Please provide these:

- WIn7 RC
- DVD with freeware games(there are some such kool free games u'd be dazed)


----------



## shaunak (May 15, 2009)

* A 64bit Distro please!  (Fedora?)

* Visual Studio Express 2009
* OpenOffice.org for Windows 3.1.0

* Microsoft Windows 7 SDK (ISO) Release Candidate.


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 16, 2009)

Windows 7 RC Version
Trackmania Nations United Forever Free Game


----------



## toofan (May 16, 2009)

What if they don't provide the Windows 7 RC. 

As they never provided the Window 7 Beta.


----------

